# Rancilio Rocky doserless needs replacing



## ETX (Feb 27, 2012)

Had a little accident today and water got into my Rocky which has killed it.

It has worked for the last 7 years or so and has been pretty decent apart from the grind which sometimes comes out in lumps.

I was wondering what other grinder for the same sort of money and size I should go for.

Any advice would be most appreciated.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

eureka mignon is about the same size and if size is a factor then this is a very competent little grinder and a step up from the rocky as it is stepless.


----------



## Don_your_hat (May 13, 2013)

Sounds like an unfortunate accident, but at least seven years is a good run. I assume you're grinding for espresso? I have limited experience of other grinders, but would highly recommend the Mazzer Super Jolly if you can get hold of one for a reasonable price. I picked mine up for under £200 on eBay, cleaned it out and bought a new set of burrs and it now sits proudly on my worktop doing a sterling job. Size may be an issue, but you can expect great grind quality, complete control over grind-size and a solid build that will last. However, to get a fuller picture of some other grinders you might want to check through some of the previous discussions in the forum. Here's one to get you going:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?5943-Choosing-a-grinder&highlight=choosing+grinder


----------



## ETX (Feb 27, 2012)

False alarm, did not notice the extension lead blew up.

Must have shorted and the lead went so all is well

Thanks.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

At least you have a heads-up for when the inevitable happens.


----------

